# Keep losing internet connection



## kidtamer (Dec 16, 2004)

I have three computers on home network: two Dells, One Award. Neither of the Dells are very old, less than six months. I have a router and my own cable modem. Two of the computers are in the same room and wired. One is in another room and is wireless. (router and modem are D-Link) The "number one" computer is Dell, E-310 XP Media Center Edition, Number Two is a four-year-old AWARD, and Number Three is a Dell Dimension 2400. All are XP (2 professional, 1 home) All have at least 512MB (two have 700+) Award=1gig AMD Athlon Processor, Dells=Intel 4 and Intel 5 both 2.5gig. 
Point of all this: I keep losing my (cable) internet connection every few minutes. I have "Network Magic" and it reports that all are not connected. I have power-cycled a lot of times...this works for a day or two then it starts again. Cable company is useless, probably dumber than me!! No help there. 
My understanding is that whenever I power-cycle the modem, the IP address changes. The router is then still looking for the IP address and is "lost" until it finds it or I tell it. Is this right? What the heck am I doing? This has been going on forever....except for when I only had one computer and a modem. Can anyone refer me to a tutorial for dummies???
Help, please. This is so frustrating. There are times when I can't even download anything because the connection keeps getting lost and recovered, lost and recovered....etc every few minutes, sometimes seconds. That's all I know. Thanks! kid


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

all three computers drop out??

how about connecting one by the modem directly without going thru the router to remove the router as a potential source for the problem

if the problem continues then i would check and see if there is firmware for the modem.


----------



## kidtamer (Dec 16, 2004)

I did connect number one computer directly to the modem. Then the problem stopped. I bought a new router (D-Link DI-524-wireless) and all was fine for a day then started up again. Will check on the firmware for modem. Thanks. kid


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Do you have a software firewall and if so, do you have your LAN IP in the Trusted zone?


----------



## kidtamer (Dec 16, 2004)

I only use Windows firewall and router. I don 't use the trusted zone, on advice of a friend who was once a pretty good hacker. She tells me that was one of the dumbest ideas that Microsoft ever had! lol I guess that if someone could get in, they could alter trusted sites...I really don't know. I just trust her opinion. Anyway, explain how to do that and I will see about it. I don't know that much about networking and internet connections but I am learning. (BTW, it's still doing it) Also...I have cable and it is dynamic. Every time I power cycle the modem so that I can get my connection back, the IP address changes. Does that confuse the router? (Told you I'm ignorant about this stuff....just not had any reason to learn it yet!)


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

If the only thing you have is a Windows firewall, then you need not worry about adding your DHCP server to your Trusted zone. At this point I tend to think there is something not right with your router. It is not renewing your IP as it should. I'm not all that informed on routers, so I'd suggest you post the make and model so someone might give you further direction.


----------



## Dirtee (Apr 27, 2006)

i have the exact same problem m8!

but i have a emashines pc with windows xp MCE that is wired to a linsys wrt54g router

and an old school dell pc connected to the router wirelessly via a belkin wireless NIC (my bros pc)


i constaintly loose conectivity to the net on my wired pc where my bro doesnt loose conectivity at all on his wireless to the same router!

when i loose it i reset my router or modem and gain conectivty for a few minutes then it goes again!

i have windows firewall also but when i disable the firewall completly i get the same problems!

i also have other ip blockers like peergaurdian but disable it and still get the problem!


any ideas anybody??

PLEASE HELP!!!

ps have u had any luck ur self m8? ( not that u would return here if u have solved it but its worth an ask!)

cheers!


----------



## cyberslappy (Oct 11, 2007)

Have you cable company check the power on the line more then likely your modem is not getting a strong enough signal from the cable company and keeps resetting.


----------

